# Cervix before BFP?



## ilysilly

I was wondering what your cervix was up to before you go your :bfp:? I'm due for AF tomorrow, had a possible BFP this morning (testing again late tonight), and my cervix is a lot more closed than it would normally be, a lot higher (almost blends into the walls!) and is a lot harder. Normally this close to AF, my cervix would be high (but easily reachable), soft and open. Please help! Thank you!


----------



## ilysilly

bump


----------



## LittleBoSheep

something that always happened to me was the day before my period would start I could check my CM by gently swiping it off of the opening of my cervix and down and out of my vagina and there would be a tiny bit of blood, but before my BFP there was no blood. Otherwise nothing was really different with my cervix, it was still open slightly and soft and about medium ways down. It's not really reliable.


----------



## ilysilly

LittleBoSheep said:


> something that always happened to me was the day before my period would start I could check my CM by gently swiping it off of the opening of my cervix and down and out of my vagina and there would be a tiny bit of blood, but before my BFP there was no blood. Otherwise nothing was really different with my cervix, it was still open slightly and soft and about medium ways down. It's not really reliable.

Thanks. I know it isn't reliable. I'm testing again, but wondering.


----------



## LittleBoSheep

if you got a faint positive then that means it IS a positive result.

Keep us updated :)


----------



## LittleOnes

Medium-high and soft, when it is usually low and firm or medium and firm.

Good luck!


----------



## ilysilly

LittleBoSheep said:


> if you got a faint positive then that means it IS a positive result.
> 
> Keep us updated :)

It was blue dye though. :dohh: I acidently bought the wrong ones.
I will!:flower:


----------



## LittleBoSheep

I got a digital pregnancy test which I used about 12dpo [day of missed period] :D the brand was EPT or something.


----------



## ilysilly

Just bought some FRER's. :]


----------



## megangrohl

Unreliable. I checked mine and it was low and felt open but it was closed. The best indication of pregnancy is a positive test and fmu is the best for that. good luck.


----------



## zephyr

I heard that its all too unreliable also but both times I got pregnant before af was due I wondered if something was up because it felt overly soft. So before taking preg test this was one of the first things that got me thinking earlier on that I could be pregnant.
I guess everyone's body is different so if you know how you normally are and its different then maybe? Good luck!


----------



## DaisyBee

Mine was very very low. Not sure about soft or hard though. It remained really low for a few weeks after bfp then raised higher.


----------



## 3outnumbered

DaisyBee said:


> Mine was very very low. Not sure about soft or hard though. It remained really low for a few weeks after bfp then raised higher.

hi there, 

if you dont mind me asking, i have been checking cp for a few months, it has never been this low i mean ridiculously low. was yours normally low for AF as well. 

thanks. xx


----------



## 3outnumbered

bump


----------



## hopeforamirac

3outnumbered said:


> DaisyBee said:
> 
> 
> Mine was very very low. Not sure about soft or hard though. It remained really low for a few weeks after bfp then raised higher.
> 
> hi there,
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, i have been checking cp for a few months, it has never been this low i mean ridiculously low. was yours normally low for AF as well.
> 
> thanks. xxClick to expand...

my cervix was really low when i got my bfp. it really doesnt make a difference what your cervix does to be honest. good luck :thumbup:


----------



## bees

Mine was low, open, and soft @ 10 dpo. Haven't checked it since, don't want to irritate it.


----------



## 3outnumbered

i checked out the site my beautiful cervix, wow thats not one for the fainthearted. but none of them look like they would feel like a nose, mine does, but where i have had other babies, it is a slit not a hole, it is not at the tip like in the photos. More like on top further back on the ledge, quite a wide slit to!

if i have got the wrong part of my anatomy i will LOL!


----------



## Camlet

I knew I was was pregnant after checking my cervix! It was low which is normal even if af was on her way but super spongy soft when it's normaly hard but everyone is different tbh so unless you check it often then it is very unreliable good luck though I hope you get your bfp very soon! :) xx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I couldnt reach mines at all. Havent checked since


----------



## chirizma

mine was super high, facing my back and long..normaly the day before AF t goes med med and closed..then the day of AF its low hard and hasa very specific shape to it LOL 

but my cervix tends towards being high about 95%, and only drops down low for AF. so for me it wasnt so much where it was..but that it was acting differant then it does for impending af, if that makes sense


----------



## 3outnumbered

yeh makes sense, just learning about your own body, i think i have always been a bit shy about myself, but since i hit 30 i have got a lot whats the word... i dont take crap anymore, still doubt myself, more grown up.... oh foot .... cant think of the word. of well. :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mines normally hard when AF comes...(been checking for 20 months now)..and now its all soft (SUPERSOFT softer than when I ovulated) an kind of high for now...praying its a sign...thanks for this awesome thread ;) giving me hope!


----------

